# Does TEW-303PI PCI card supported



## SIFE (Feb 3, 2011)

My question is the title as you read, the only thing I found is this net/acx100 but he doesn't mention if *TEW-303PI* is supported.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

Look at the card itself. Look for big chips. Look at the manufacturer/model of that chip. It's that bit that needs to have support. It usually doesn't matter if Brand A or Brand B uses that chip, they mostly go by the reference designs to implement it. So as long as the chip is supported both Brand A and Brand B cards will work.

Unfortunately not all manufacturers stick to the reference design, which may mean it doesn't work at all or perhaps just partially. But there's no way to tell without schematics and those are usually not available.


----------



## SIFE (Feb 13, 2011)

I am grateful for this tip Mr SirDice, but I decide to delay this.


----------

